# PRAYER NEEDED



## FISHNNUTT

This is really hard for me to do I don't like asking for help for myself.
but being a firm believer in the power of prayer I'm asking for yous.
Yesterday while fishing with my sons in Freeport my eyesight got
so blurry I could not drive had to have a wrecker tow us home to
Willis. Have recovered about 50% of my vision have Dr appt with test
sceduled for this am. Not surewhat caused this but its pretty dMN SCARY
Thanks for your prayers.Will update when I can its taken me 30 to 45 mins to post this.
Thanks again
Rusty Eberhart


----------



## grandpa cracker

My prayers and thoughts are with you Rusty. I can only imagine what you are going through. Come on 
2coolers, let`s get a prayer line going for this fine man . If your faith is only the size of a mustard seed ,
mountains can be moved.


----------



## Bonito

Father, We pray you will restore Rusty's vision and guide the doctors as they assess his problem. We pray for a quick recovery and ask that You would give Rusty peace and comfort in this scary situation. 

We know you love fishermen. Some of Your Son's best friends were fishermen. We place this fisherman into your loving care. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## Outdoorjunke

Lord I pray that you would confort Rusty, and that you would heal him in Jesus name Amen.


----------



## Fishinpayne

prayer sent up!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Prayers sent!! Good luck!!


----------



## essayons75

Prayer said.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

FISHNNUTT said:


> This is really hard for me to do I don't like asking for help for myself.
> but being a firm believer in the power of prayer I'm asking for yous.
> Yesterday while fishing with my sons in Freeport my eyesight got
> so blurry I could not drive had to have a wrecker tow us home to
> Willis. Have recovered about 50% of my vision have Dr appt with test
> sceduled for this am. Not surewhat caused this but its pretty dMN SCARY
> Thanks for your prayers.Will update when I can its taken me 30 to 45 mins to post this.
> Thanks again
> Rusty Eberhart


Hi eveyone I'm Rusty's dauther. My dad is in the hospital now, turns out he's had a mild stroke. He doesn't have sight in half of his right eye, one of the arteries in his neck has almost completely cut off and there appears to be some problems with his kidneys. Despiteall this he is feeling
okay. Please keep him in your prayers. *Thank you for all your prayers everyone!!!*


----------



## activescrape

Heavenly 
Father, we lift Rusty up to you for quick healing, he believes as do we that you can take care of this, in Jesus name, amen.


----------



## Profish00

Prayer sent, take care of dad for us.


----------



## Fuelin

Prayer sent for ya Rusty


----------



## kim e cooper

Prayers up . GOD BLESS


----------



## ToYoungToRetire

Prayers sent.


----------



## USOBE - J

Prayers sent for Rusty!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Rusty's daughter - thank you for that update. As I just now read your dad's post, my first thought was "stroke." I'm so glad he is getting the treatment he needs. Please continue to give us updates.

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for watching out for Rusty when he had a stroke while on a fishing trip with his sons. Your mercies are new every morning, and I'm so grateful for that.

Pour out your Holy Spirit on Rusty and let your power rest on him in a mighty way. Restore full sight to Rusty and bring complete healing to him. Let his blood flow freely through all his arteries, and let him be restored to full health.

Be with Rusty's family as they care for him. Give your peace to their hearts, replace their anxiety with your comfort.

Let all eyes be turned to your Son Jesus. Let his blood atone for our sins and bring us to you.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## atcfisherman

Praying that God's awesome healing powers will overflow on you during this time and heal you.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Rusty's daughter - thank you for that update. As I just now read your dad's post, my first thought was "stroke." I'm so glad he is getting the treatment he needs. Please continue to give us updates.
> 
> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Thank you for watching out for Rusty when he had a stroke while on a fishing trip with his sons. Your mercies are new every morning, and I'm so grateful for that.
> 
> Pour out your Holy Spirit on Rusty and let your power rest on him in a mighty way. Restore full sight to Rusty and bring complete healing to him. Let his blood flow freely through all his arteries, and let him be restored to full health.
> 
> Be with Rusty's family as they care for him. Give your peace to their hearts, replace their anxiety with your comfort.
> 
> Let all eyes be turned to your Son Jesus. Let his blood atone for our sins and bring us to you.
> 
> In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


My dad will be having a prosegur done tomorrow afternoon. Please keep him in your prayers everyone, thank you!


----------



## activescrape

FISHNNUTT said:


> My dad will be having a prosegur done tomorrow afternoon. Please keep him in your prayers everyone, thank you!


 We will!


----------



## Titus Bass

Father we ask your healing hand upon Rusty. Guide the Doctors as they work to cure him. Comfort Rusty's family in these trying times. God bless you all.


----------



## whistech

God bless you , sir. I am sending prayers to heaven. May you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Lord of Heaven and earth,

Cover Rusty with your love and protection. He is safe in the palm of your strong hand. Give him comfort, peace of mind, and healing of body.

In Jesus' name I ask for these blessings on behalf of Rusty. Amen.


----------



## Livininlogs

My Families prayers are with Rusty. Gods healing hand will protect you


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers and concerns. Released from the
hospital today. Once again the Lord has blessed me. Drs gave me 2 new stints and
lots of new meds down side is over half the vision in my left eye is gone for good. But
I'm home with my family and among my friends which is what matters most of all.
Again THANKS for your prayers my friends. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!


----------



## TripleGrip

you are in our prayers.


----------



## SMOKER

Always look to GOD for help. Our doctors are VERY, VERY special people but more times than not God has a hand in all healings. He's there for you now and will be there for you later. NEVER lose faith! I am living proof that God works in misterious ways. Without his devine help recently I would not be here anymore. GOD BLESS!


----------



## backlasher

I'm so glad to hear that you are back home with your family, Rusty!

Thank you, Lord, for answering our prayers and keeping Rusty safe. Please pour out your healing power on him and restore complete sight to him. You made us, and you can repair us. Let Rusty continue to rejoice in his life, his health, his family, and his God. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

OOPS! I made the post above on Backlasher's computer. I thought I was logged in. Sorry.

Mrs. B


----------



## FISHNNUTT

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

That was beautifuland INSPIRING. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## QuarterRoy

Prayer sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bonito

Still praying for you Rusty. God bless you and your family.


----------



## coastalbend74

Prayers for you and your family


----------

